# ICD9 help - I have a doctor that put rt arm pain



## mamacase1 (Nov 4, 2011)

I have a doctor that put rt arm pain with vascular compromise. Can someone tell me what ICD9 code to use for this DX?


----------



## ajs (Nov 4, 2011)

mamacase1 said:


> I have a doctor that put rt arm pain with vascular compromise. Can someone tell me what ICD9 code to use for this DX?



If you look at 729 and the definition of compartment syndrome it states "Compression of nerves and blood vessels within an enclosed space, leading to impaired blood flow and muscle and nerve damage." 729.71 is Nontraumatic compartment syndrome of upper extremity which would appear to describe pain in an arm with vascular compromise.


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 4, 2011)

but if the provider does not document compartment syndrom we cannot code it, you can query the provider for a more definitive dx or just code the arm pain, but we cannot make the determination that this is compartment syndrome non traumatic just because it meets the definition, what if it is due to trauma and it just was not documented well.  Vascular compromise is not the same thing as compression of nerves and blood vessels.


----------



## ajs (Nov 4, 2011)

mitchellde said:


> but if the provider does not document compartment syndrom we cannot code it, you can query the provider for a more definitive dx or just code the arm pain, but we cannot make the determination that this is compartment syndrome non traumatic just because it meets the definition, what if it is due to trauma and it just was not documented well.  Vascular compromise is not the same thing as compression of nerves and blood vessels.



Good to know...I was equating compromise with compression...always query the provider or go with the less specific code.


----------



## mamacase1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank for all your help.


----------

